# 1 more week to go!



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

She is huge already










The owner of Pip's stud has been incredibly helpful and generous with information. The stud is gorgeous too (she has 3-all very pretty and decided on the oldest as he's also a B. He's over 10 years old now but looks amazing!)

7 more days to her expected due date ~


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

She is huge, and she looks very happy. What colour is the stud?


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks!

Her stud (he's not 10- just noticed my typo. He's actually 12!) is blue so we are expecting blue, cream and blue-tortie kittens. I am really curious to see how many kittens there will be. It's her first litter so there probably won't be many but she is quite big so... Our vet said he can be on call that night (it's during the weekend) just in case.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Oh she's gorgeous and beaming at the sided lol, how old is she?


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

She's just over a year old (March 2011) now.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Love that big belly  Hope all goes well and she doesn't keep you waiting too long


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Aww bless, how old was she on her first call? Iv got a blue girl.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Love that big belly  Hope all goes well and she doesn't keep you waiting too long


Thank you! I really hope so as I have to work from June 11th onwards (my husband will be home that week though) and would be terribly disappointed should I miss the birth!



BshLover84 said:


> Aww bless, how old was she on her first call? Iv got a blue girl.


She called for the first time in February but I only mated her early April as the cattery registration, tests etc. took some time. I think blues are very pretty! Initially, my husband said he didn't want a blue one (not that he has EVER seen one- he just didn't like 'gray' cats) but then he saw the stud (and the other blue cats at the cattery) and they are now his favourite

This is a photo of Pip's stud when he 11 years old:
*picture removed*


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Molly is 10months and not called yet, I did tests at langford and only took 5 days for results, so I'm well chuffed with them. Yes I love blues, mollys patents are gorgeous. I love your girls stud, look at the chunkiness!!


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

That pic is making me broody!  She looks so happy and adorable.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

wow she is huuuuuuuuuuuuuge!
And her stud is GORGEOUS! wow he has such beautiful feautures especially his eyes!:001_wub:


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

It's Day 66 (so 1 day more than 'average') and still no signs of labour. She went to the stud on April 2nd and we think mating only happened on April 5th (picked her up on April 6th). 

The kittens are definitely alive (can see them moving) and she is still happy and active (well, as active as pregnant cats can be that is). 

Wouldn't be too surprised if she chooses to give birth while I have to work (husband has the week off- I took leave last week). I would be quite bummed but she's ready when she's ready!


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

They are here! 

We have 1 blue, 3 blue-torties and 1 cream Pip and her owners (but especially Pip) are exhausted. They are adorable!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations ,,,,

cant wait for pictures,_


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

oooh yay!!!!!!!!!!
How are you and Pip and the kittens going?
Can we see some piccies of the babies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Pip is tired but fine. She's eating, drinking and feeding her kittens. It wasn't the easiest of births- 2 were born tail first (first and last)so that took a while. We had to cut and tie the umblical cords of 4 of the kittens and Pip was so tired when the last one arrived that she couldn't push out the placenta (but we helped and everything's fine). She is great at giving them milk, cleaning and laying next to them though!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

So sweet! Congratulations.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Squeeee :001_wub::001_wub: Congratulations Pip and human slaves :thumbup:
I'll take the cream one please :001_wub:
Can't wait now for our babies -due on Saturday :thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwwww im in love, how cute are they.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Oooo too cute! Congrats!


----------



## Nickiwin (May 29, 2012)

So adorable! Congratulations!

When you say you had to help her with the placenta - what did you have to do?

First time mom and a little bit nervous!


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

awwwwwww wow they are sooooooooo cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Nickiwin said:


> So adorable! Congratulations!
> 
> When you say you had to help her with the placenta - what did you have to do?
> 
> First time mom and a little bit nervous!


Also a first time mum here! I had quite some help from my stud's breeder via e-mail but she went to bed before the placenta bit haha. The husband and I were quite used to the gross stuff by then so it was fine. It's one of those things you just do (even if you don't have the best knowledge)because not doing anything or doing something later might be worst!

So yep, the cream boy was the last one to appear (long gap between him and the 4th- maybe about 1.5 hours or more). He came out tail first and Pip had burst the bag just when it started to show. So boy comes out, wriggling, Pip is exhausted. Rests for maybe 5 minutes while we wonder whether to leave them be or do something. Other kittens cry, Pip runs to them, dragging poor cream boy across the floor (yes, Pip decided not to give birth in her box but right in the middle of the living room-we put towels when she started). We try to lead her attention to the boy. She is too tired so then we said uhm, maybe we should help pull it out (online, it says never to pull out the baby with the placenta attached) so we did (gently) and it came out. Pip is relieved (you could tell), we detached the umblical cord (we were practically experts by this time) and put him in front of her. She cleans him.

Everything's fine (well, OK living room was covered with fluids and some blood but we were prepared for the worst haha).

Good luck with your first nest!

---

Thanks to everyone for your kind comments. The kittens are really active and Pip is an amazing mother!


----------



## Roocat (Jun 29, 2012)

Mine are due in 2 weeks it will be her first litter and mine =D, she is already as big as this queen if not bigger so not sure how many kittens to expect.


----------

